# drop in trigger for ar-15



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

Am looking for sugestions on what is the best drop in trigger for my ar-15. I am looking at the Timney. not interseted in adjustable. Just one around 3 lbs and not creep.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Rock River 2 stage match.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

JimG said:


> Rock River 2 stage match.


That is what mine has and it is nice.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Timney Competition 3# for my DPMS, love it


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Geissele SD-E. Super dynamic enhanced.
I have tried Rock River national match, Timmy, etc. Giessele is a superior product IMO.

http://geissele.com/super-dynamic-enhanced-trigger.html


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

I just put in a Chip McCormick in one of my AR's and I really like it. Crisp clean single stage break right at almost 3lbs. Easy install drop in trigger.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/97...ar-15-small-pin-154-curved-single-stage-matte


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

*oops*



topwateraddict said:


> I just put in a Chip McCormick in one of my AR's and I really like it. Crisp clean single stage break right at almost 3lbs. Easy install drop in trigger.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/97...ar-15-small-pin-154-curved-single-stage-matte


must have been a good one.... They discontinued it


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Geissele SD-E. Super dynamic enhanced.
> I have tried Rock River national match, Timmy, etc. Giessele is a superior product IMO.
> 
> http://geissele.com/super-dynamic-enhanced-trigger.html


I have this trigger in a varmint build. I don't know what the second stage break is but it's not much. Very accurate. I have the S3G in another rifle and it has a pretty light break with a short reset. It runs really fast. I'd highly recommend it if you prefer a single stage.

These two Geissle's are the only aftermarket triggers I've had but I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I like the AR Gold trigger. Two stage, but the first stage is very light, then it breaks very smoothly. I'd buy another.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

MrG said:


> I have this trigger in a varmint build. I don't know what the second stage break is but it's not much. Very accurate. I have the S3G in another rifle and it has a pretty light break with a short reset. It runs really fast. I'd highly recommend it if you prefer a single stage.
> 
> These two Geissle's are the only aftermarket triggers I've had but I'm definitely a fan.


Cant go wrong with Geissele. I have the same 2 stage and it is very nice and crisp


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

here ya go capt. chris

http://www.cmctriggers.com/


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've got a Rock River 2-stage NM and a Geissele DMR: the RR is good, but the Geissele will basically spoil you against any other trigger forever. They're freakin amazing.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Another vote for Rock River Match. Feels as good as a Jewell set to the same pull weight IMHO. (I have a Jewell too).


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Look at the Tac-Con. Fastest reset on the market, 3 position safety. You can pretty much rock and roll with it. Also 4.5 lb match trigger in semi auto safety position.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the Rock River match grade trigger and also the Timney. Without a doubt Timney is way ahead of the RR in my experience.


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

*thanks all*

Thank you for all the input.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

I have Timney 3lb's in all my ARs and love it


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

How much you want to spend? I run 5 3gs triggers in my ARS. I tried AR Gold this wknd. It's nice! Tac Con is ****

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Look at the Tac-Con. Fastest reset on the market, 3 position safety. You can pretty much rock and roll with it. Also 4.5 lb match trigger in semi auto safety position.


Hooey. A decent trigger man with a good match grade trigger can outrun it. I'm not very good, and I can get splits in the .18-.19 range with a factory mil-spec trigger. I've seen Jerry Miculek get splits down in the .12-.13 range with his competition guns.

Case in point- 




3.49 seconds for 18 shots on 9 different targets, 0.49 reaction time. Works out to an average of .1667 splits. (3-0.49)/18=0.166667


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bearintex said:


> Hooey. A decent trigger man with a good match grade trigger can outrun it. I'm not very good, and I can get splits in the .18-.19 range with a factory mil-spec trigger. I've seen Jerry Miculek get splits down in the .12-.13 range with his competition guns.
> 
> Case in point-
> 
> ...


 You've really got to wonder about an AR trigger that effectively considers its major competition the slide-fire stock rather than Geisselle or Timney.. No thanks.


----------

